# Phoenix's phish photography



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I cannot believe how amazing your butterfly koi picture is! This is one of the best fish photos I have ever seen.


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

sewingalot said:


> I cannot believe how amazing your butterfly koi picture is! This is one of the best fish photos I have ever seen.


i agree, very surreal! nice...


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you! I was so pleased to get that shot! I took nearly a hundred! My very fav fish in the whole world! I was sooooo sad to sell him after four years, but he needed a bigger home. I have more pics from when he was a baby, I'll go hunt them down.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is my little dragon from the side, got him in full display!










One of my gems imported from Japan.










This is back when I had my indoor pond (a horse trough).


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

The butterfly koi pic is very neat. I likes. The last pic is nice as well of the indoor pond /(a horse trough).


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Such a cute koi! I want some now!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Koi are always first in my heart. I even have two tattooed to my belly. giggle. I'm glad you all like.

Here's something I got in a bunch of hornwort that I used to feed my koi. It's a dragonfly larva. Eastern stories say that dragonfly larva are dragon scales that have fallen in the water to live a life of their own.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

New shrimp shot!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Yoo, your Koi looks like it's a painting! It's so cool!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! I know, the over exposure of the photo gave it a painting look. Thanks!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice photos!


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

1st koi, Doitsu beni kikokuryu
2nd koi, Shusui
Last picture full of koi...Tancho Sanke, Kikokuryu, Doitsu Sanke, Beni kumonryu, and Solid color koi could be a shiro muji, yamabuki ogon, or any hikarimono fish...

TAKE THESE KOI OUT OF THE AQUARIUM!!!
Keeping these fish in an aquarium is cruel. these are pond fish meant for the outside, and they grow very large. if you keep them in an aquarium, they will die due to their increasing size and bio-load on the filter.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Phoenix-cry said:


> thank you! I was so pleased to get that shot! I took nearly a hundred! My very fav fish in the whole world! I was sooooo sad to sell him after four years, but he needed a bigger home.  I have more pics from when he was a baby, I'll go hunt them down.


I don't think she has them anymore. She kept them till they got too big. I think she knows what she is doing. Pay attention  If I'm incorrect tell me.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Fish lover...THANK YOU. 

Damn it man try reading before you bark! I grew them to the point where they'd be safe in an outdoor pond and sold them (at great heartbreak to myself) to someone with a six foot deep pond. So byte me.

And I know their names, I just didn't want to bore everyone else with them. So don't give me prattle to try and prove you're better than me.


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Phoenix-cry said:


> Fish lover...THANK YOU.
> 
> Damn it man try reading before you bark! I grew them to the point where they'd be safe in an outdoor pond and sold them (at great heartbreak to myself) to someone with a six foot deep pond. So byte me.
> 
> And I know their names, I just didn't want to bore everyone else with them. So don't give me prattle to try and prove you're better than me.


No, not trying to prove I am better than you. I failed to read everything so I assumed that they were in an aquarium. Sorry :flick::iamwithst::icon_lol:

So where did you learn their names? i am very surprised that you know their names.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Perhaps I have been a little more inclined to have even begun to listen to your advice and think that you simply hadn't read if you hadn't put it all caps. That sort of thing really pisses me off, I don't like to be shouted at, no one does. 

If you ever want anyone to take you seriously you need to start by being polite. 

I know the names cause I've been working with koi for a long time, I used to import little koi from Japan and raised them up to sell for a higher price. I kept this guy longer than others cause he was my fav. I only recently gave up on it cause I needed the space in the living room for my parrot.


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Phoenix-cry said:


> Perhaps I have been a little more inclined to have even begun to listen to your advice and think that you simply hadn't read if you hadn't put it all caps. That sort of thing really pisses me off, I don't like to be shouted at, no one does.
> 
> If you ever want anyone to take you seriously you need to start by being polite.
> 
> I know the names cause I've been working with koi for a long time, I used to import little koi from Japan and raised them up to sell for a higher price. I kept this guy longer than others cause he was my fav. I only recently gave up on it cause I needed the space in the living room for my parrot.


I know, I understand what you say. I too have also worked with koi a long time, and i have these basic practices engrained into me. and when I think someone is going against them, I try to get them to do the right thing. 

I completely apologize for my first message. 


Koi or Nishikigoi is a wonderful hobby, aren't they? 
I will post some pictures of my pond so you can see

I have around 25+ koi in my bigger pond. It is around 6k gallons. 
Took me about 2 years to complete, and boy was that a pain in the a$$.

While digging, we discovered there was a HUGE vain of rock where we wanted to place the koi pond. So Many months later and hundreds of hours on the jackhammer, we had ourselves a hole, roughly 21' x 18' x 4'.

a whole lotta bla bla bla later, and you get what you see here. 

My biggest koi is from momotaro, it's a Yamabuki Ogon. My other two larger koi are both from Matsunosuke Sakai of Ojiya. Toshio Sakai, the breeder of the koi, I actually met at a conference. A huge honor indeed. I spoke to him in japanese. VERY fun!

I hope you enjoy, and once again. I am sorry for the way I talked to you earlier.



























I have more pictures but they are in my dig.

The koi are a lot bigger than they seem. Remember I am about8-10 ft away from them taking the picture... My yamabuki ogon is about 22 inches.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Apology accepted, just try and recall tact the next time you deal with someone you think might be doing the wrong thing.

You have a very nice set up and some wonderful look koi! They look nice and fat. giggle


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

Amazing pictures, lovely fishroud:...and an indoor pond:icon_eek:?!........I'm very jealous lol.

I love Koi, one of the stores by me has a pond along the whole outside front of their store, to get into the store you walk over a bridge above the pond..there's even a little waterfall.


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

Phoenix-cry, i thought i should tell you that i've got your pic of the butterfly koi as my computers desktop at the moment. such a nice shot...thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Squeeee!!! Hugs!!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is my latest a Aphyosemion gabunense marginatum. I don't know the common name, I think they may be called yellow gabon. I have a male and female, they are living in my picotope until the ten gallon is mature.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

You're going to run out of fish to take pics of. I see a bigger tank in your future real soon.  Again, Beautiful pics.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, I know. Giggle. These guys are already destined for the ten gall. But I've been keeping my eye on craiglist for a deal.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

What are you shooting with?? Nice pics!


----------

